# What happens if caught?



## amoor33 (Jan 21, 2004)

What would happen if someone is caught with these fish in a state where its illegal?
(I know its hard unless your an idiot or sell them in your store but for the average private home owner)

Besides fines, is there jail time?

Also, does each fish you own become a count against you (i.e. 5 fish would be 5 counts of illegal harboring of illegal fish?)


----------



## LukeyDukey (Feb 11, 2004)

I've been wondering the same thing...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

$500 for each fish, disposal fee, county, court, and regular fine for having an illegal fish.


----------



## crownfire (Nov 25, 2003)

Dont worry be happy! If they try to dispose of mine they can have em after they pry my gun out of my cold dead fingers!


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Each State has different regs, as well as many counties having regs, and municipalities having regs, so in states like CA, AZ or TX (just three examples), you could face multiple jurisdictional charges, then there is the federal potential through elements such as the Lacey Act....and depending the situation you could face serious fines, possible jail time, or as little as minimal fines and probation...depends on the agaency pursuing the charges, the mood they are in, and the political climate at the time...


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

20 lashes with a stick for each p you own!


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

Each state is different, most likely a hefty fine and court. I'm not condoning owing a p in a illegal state, but the chances of you being caught are slim. You aren't the only one in a red state.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

rufus said:


> Each state is different, most likely a hefty fine and court. I'm not condoning owing a p in a illegal state, but the chances of you being caught are slim. You aren't the only one in a red state.


----------



## kozmo (Sep 4, 2003)

to get caught you would have to be pretty stupid since the cops are not going to be busting down anyones door to find some stinking fish








I think you would have to be selling them to really get busted.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

u tell em that its a u have a shoal of pacus


----------



## amoor33 (Jan 21, 2004)

micus said:


> u tell em that its a u have a shoal of pacus


 To bad my "pacus" got some sharp as teeth there buddy


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

I heard its ok if you have it for commerical use but you cant sell them tho...


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

andymel said:


> 20 lashes with a stick for each p you own!


 hahahahaha
wish that is just it


----------



## ike229 (Jan 12, 2004)

I wouldnt worry about it. Most cops have (or should have) better things to do, than bust you for some fish. Unless you have hundreds of them, and are selling them, you should be fine.

Also in an illegal state


----------



## amoor33 (Jan 21, 2004)

Its not so much cops, but fish and game dept. Im sayin if someone rats you out like a neighbor, fish and game must come with cops who HAVE a warrant to search, right?


----------

